# Any one taking Oestradiol Valerate (Progynova) tablets? - Advice needed



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi,

I've been taking these for 9 days now, the first 5 days I took one tablet, days 6 - 9 it's been two.  I have been taking the twotablets together but have just noticed that the paperwork says take one twice a day, panicing slightly incase it makes a difference.  How have you been taking yours?


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

I shouldn't Worry toouch. Just take them properly now and speak to someone sh your clinic. I have been on 12 mg in the morning and 12 mg in the evening!!!! This is because my lining wouldn't thicken so taking two tablets together shouldn't harm you.

Good luck


----------



## Katerina75 (Sep 17, 2008)

I started on 3 tablets a day, then went up to 4 - the nurse at my clinic said you could take them all together, so that's what I've been doing.  hth


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

I really dont think it will do any harm.I take 3 tablets all together in the morning.x x


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Phew. Thanks a lot.  Thats very reassuring


----------



## jayne1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi there

I take 3 in the morning & 3 in the evening, hope that's reassuring?

xx


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd never heard of taking them seperately, I took mine all together in the evening and my lining was fine 

- Greta.


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hiya

Progynova tablets are HRT tabs that would be prescribed if you were going through the menopause and thats who the information leaflet is directed at.

I took 3 tabs per day at the same time (think i may need to take more next time!) Follow your clinics protocol and through blood tests they will adjust the dosage if you need it.  

HTH

May
Xx


----------

